# March 13 BMQ



## Stauds (22 Feb 2006)

Who's going? I am, and I can't wait ;D


----------



## punkd (22 Feb 2006)

Congrats on making it through. What posistion did you get offered? I'll be there a week a head of you, my bmq starts on the 6th


----------



## exo (22 Feb 2006)

Ya I will be there.

Infantry (PPCLI)


----------



## Stauds (22 Feb 2006)

exo said:
			
		

> Ya I will be there.
> 
> Infantry (PPCLI)


Same as me.


----------



## exo (22 Feb 2006)

when are you getting sworn in @ where.

I am guessing Edmonton for you but I am in Calgary on the 8th.


----------



## Stauds (22 Feb 2006)

Yup, Edmonton on the 2nd.


----------



## exo (22 Feb 2006)

did you hear when you leave?  I think I leave on the 11th.  But I could have heard wrong cause i was holding my son and he was fussing at the time.


----------



## Stauds (22 Feb 2006)

How old is your son? 

When my friend went, he left on the saturday before (0400hrs), I haven't gotten my travel papers or anything yet, but I imagine we will be leaving on the 11th.


----------



## exo (22 Feb 2006)

5 months.


----------



## Sixshooter (23 Feb 2006)

im going for the 13th.  ;D


----------



## TylerHebenton (24 Feb 2006)

I'll be there, along with my buddy that joined up with me. 

yeah we're leaving on the 11th. I cant wait!


----------



## exo (24 Feb 2006)

cool.  Atleast there are a few people from here(the forum) that are going.


----------



## Stauds (24 Feb 2006)

TylerH what trade are you and your friend in?


----------



## TylerHebenton (26 Feb 2006)

We will be in the Infantry, (PPCLI).


----------



## exo (26 Feb 2006)

wow, seems like we are all PPCLI.


----------



## TylerHebenton (26 Feb 2006)

Seems like it, im glad I got in with my buddy.

where are you from? I guess I could just check your profile...


----------



## exo (26 Feb 2006)

Lacombe, Alberta(inbetween Calgary and Edmonton.)

If you didn't check.


----------



## Sixshooter (27 Feb 2006)

im in kitchener, and i get sworn in on the 6th here.

cant wait until the 13th


----------



## ChadJHor (1 Mar 2006)

Gunna be good, Tyler and I get Sworn in on the 7th!!!
Gettin to Crunch time!


----------



## exo (2 Mar 2006)

well just over a week until we leave.  Everyone ready for this?


----------



## Sixshooter (2 Mar 2006)

im ready as ready can be, my girlfriend isnt. she isnt too happy. but we're spending most of our time together so :-\


----------



## exo (2 Mar 2006)

Ya my wife is and isn't happy.  But I have spent the last month or so on paternity leave so I could spend all my time at home.


----------



## Sixshooter (2 Mar 2006)

this will be a true test to our relationship, but i honestly think it'll work out. havent been going out for long, but she knows going for infantry is something ive been looking towards for awhile, so i cant wait. 

the 13th seems to be coming soo slowly.


----------



## ChadJHor (2 Mar 2006)

yea, my lady aint to happy, and things seem to keep reminder her... guess we'll see how it works out! 9 days till we fly...Whoa! im gunna go buy some stuff that we need to bring...like coathangers all the same colour...and underwear all the same colour...lol


----------



## Stauds (2 Mar 2006)

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> this will be a true test to our relationship, but i honestly think it'll work out. havent been going out for long, but she knows going for infantry is something ive been looking towards for awhile, so i cant wait.


Same as my situation, 3 days after we start training will be six months for my gf and I. She isn't happy about it, but she understands why I'm doing this. I'm so ready for it, I even ran 3 miles to "break in" my new runners.. In a few hours I will be sworn in, no longer a civilian


----------



## Sixshooter (2 Mar 2006)

i have 4 days untill im no longer civvy,


----------



## Sixshooter (2 Mar 2006)

and i still havent bought anything. this weekend and saturday of next is my shopping days.  :-\


----------



## exo (2 Mar 2006)

Ya I have 5 days till I get sworn in.  Also havn't went out and boughten anything, but for the most part I think I have most of the stuff except the shoe polish kit and some others.  But I need to search back in these forums somewhere cause I am sure I saw a post about what kit works the best.

Are you guys taking it easy for the last week or double timing it for fitness.  I think i am just going to stay on the same track and try not to hurt myself before I leave.  I would hate to have to try and explain not being able to run or do pushups on my first day at basic.


----------



## Sixshooter (2 Mar 2006)

this sunday is my final day of work out, or.. basic workout, with my luck i'd hurt myself the 11th.


----------



## Stauds (2 Mar 2006)

I've been going super hard for the last couple months, so I'm in the best shape of my life right now ;D

Except I twisted my knee in kickboxing last week, so I have to strengthen it up so it's good before I go. I'm pretty much just doing running every couple of days, pushups, that kinda stuff. I'm going to take 'er pretty easy though.


----------



## nicolascole (2 Mar 2006)

Good Luck Everyone

You guys sound so excited and pumped. I am hoping I will be doing BMQ sometime in the next few years, that is, if I do not decide to go to RMC.

Again, Good Luck Everyone, Have Fun and Never Give Up


----------



## exo (3 Mar 2006)

I am just wondering if I am the only one that is joining the army to catch up on some sleep???  I have a 5 month old son at home and he hasn't really caught onto the fact that sleeping through the night is "the cool" thing to do.  So about every hour to hour and a half he wakes up and you have to give him a bottle for a few mins till he falls back to sleep, or else he is one pissed off baby.

See you guys in a week.


----------



## Sixshooter (3 Mar 2006)

Im damn hyped to go, can't wait.

And no, i use to love sleeping but recently ive been lacking the usual sleep i get, so im growing prone to being up on a few hours of rest. But eh, if its the break you want then all the power to you lol.

w00t w00t


----------



## ChadJHor (4 Mar 2006)

lol, right now the sleep thing for me aint to great either, but mostly from workin...and "going away party's"...lol
1 week till we fly out!! I'm not sure if i should work out like crazy or not...i could use the extra push in the last week...3 more days of working... i work 2 jobs right now so its kinda hard to be able to work out alot...but gettin more and more excited!


----------



## TylerHebenton (6 Mar 2006)

I've been working out a little, an average 2 hours a day, mainly just cardio and lighter weights than usual, dont wanna hurt something right before I leave. The hardest part I think is going to be the 11pm lights out and 0530 wakeup. .... but only for the first few days. The last few days I've been sleeping in, but I think I'll try to mimic basic by getting on their schedual on thursday friday so its a bit easier, but with the timechange, who knows.


----------



## exo (7 Mar 2006)

Well I get sworn in today.  Damn this week is going so friggen slow.


----------



## Stauds (7 Mar 2006)

4 more days!!

Haha, I'm almost ready to go. I have most of my things, ready to be packed. Thursday I will get everything ready, friday will be a night out with the pals... then board the plane a few hours later ;D


----------



## exo (8 Mar 2006)

Ya today is my day to go buy all the little things that I need(starch, good socks etc) 

The swearing in ceremony was great.  Not to sure if the captain doing the presentation made a mistake when he said that we were assigned to Edmonton already but that would be a awesome placement.


----------



## ChadJHor (8 Mar 2006)

Yea our captain said edmonton also!! that would be saaaweeet! Tyler and i got sworn in yesterday also. We had another 2 guys with us. one for Infintry the other was A Core. Gunna go shoppin today to try and get the bulk of everything else...im still gunna wait to get somethings upon arrival though.


----------



## exo (8 Mar 2006)

<---- the other infantry guy that got sworn in with you two.

Will see you and Tyler on the plane I guess.

I am also waiting to buy some things at the base such as aerosol can of shaving cream and an aerosol can of starch spray.


----------



## Stauds (8 Mar 2006)

My friend just finished BMQ a few weeks ago, so he's given me all the tips and everything, which is pretty sweet


----------



## brandon_g (8 Mar 2006)

hey does anyone know if you get to go home after your bmq/sq is finished? or just before you are based?


----------



## Stauds (8 Mar 2006)

After BMQ my friend was home but had to report in to CFB wainwright that Sunday. He's only had weekends off since, and he doesn't start SQ until April, so I imagine it will be the same for us.


----------



## TylerHebenton (8 Mar 2006)

I know what you look like Exo... Muhahahahahaha!  > See you on the plane! Along with that Armoured guy! (forgot his name)

2 days!!!!!!

CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Sixshooter (9 Mar 2006)

1 more day until im leaving. w00t


----------



## ChadJHor (9 Mar 2006)

aww u've got a day up on us we fly in 2!!! WHOOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## Sixshooter (9 Mar 2006)

saturday at 9:09 im on the train to saint jean. cant waittt


----------



## exo (9 Mar 2006)

oh then we leave on the same day.  Saturday at 7:30 we leave calgary airport.


----------



## Sixshooter (9 Mar 2006)

sweet, its getting closer and closer guys!!


----------



## TylerHebenton (10 Mar 2006)

Tyler cant sleep. This sucks.


----------



## exo (10 Mar 2006)

well, spending the night in Calgary tonight. Wonder if i should even get a hotel cause I probably won't sleep.


----------



## exo (10 Mar 2006)

So what do you suppose happens the remainder of Saturday and all of Sunday?


----------



## George Wallace (10 Mar 2006)

You find your way to the Base.  You find your way to your quarters.  You sleep.  Sunday you get up.  You SSS.  You find your way to the Mess Hall for Brunch.  Your Instructors will be in the PM to sort you out as to what you will be doing for the 'rest of your life course' and you will have seen everything from your arrival to your first morning on course pass before your eyes in a flash.  You won't even know where the time went.


----------



## exo (10 Mar 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You won't even know where the time went.



I wish I had that feeling right now.  Could this drag on any more???


----------



## Stauds (10 Mar 2006)

I've been trying to keep as busy as possible, but I'm already packed, biography finished, and it's still going by slowly. 

I have a question about the security clearance form we had to fill out: do I have to complete sections "K" through "O"? Because it says "SECTIONS 'K' TO 'O' MUST ALSO BE COMPLETED FOR LEVEL III ONLY" I'm probably just going to fill them out anyways, but it will be a pain having to track down another 3 character references, and a "neighbouhood reference.."


----------



## George Wallace (10 Mar 2006)

Depending on what Trade you are going into, you probably don't need Level III.  To be safe, fill in the information, and find references, so that you will have them when you do need to use them in the future.  Be sure to keep a copy of the forms that you are filling in, as it makes it so much easier to remember these things years from now when you have to fill out these forms again for 'renewal' or upgrade.


----------



## Stauds (10 Mar 2006)

Thanks for the fast reply George, it's appreciated.


----------



## exo (10 Mar 2006)

Stauds said:
			
		

> biography finished



I have seen this on the forums in a few places but I have read through my "Joining instructions" and I can't find out where it says "write up a biography."  I will probably do one just to save myself some time during the first few days.


----------



## NavyGirl280 (10 Mar 2006)

brandon_g said:
			
		

> hey does anyone know if you get to go home after your bmq/sq is finished? or just before you are based?




My husband went to Basic 4 years ago. He arrived home from Basic and 3 days later got word he was sailing the following week. He was gone a few weeks shy of 6 months. To all of you starting out and have girlfriends/wives, it will be equally as hard for them even though they are comfy at home. They will worry. They will cry and they will freak out when you call them for the 1st time from basic (LOL) ... but Im sure if your relationship is strong enough you can make it through anything. Basic can be short in comparison to some of the time spent at sea or out in the field. To the girlfriends/wives going through this for the first time, everything will be fine   ... Remember, if they dont email, call or snail~mail, its not because they forgot about you. Basic is a crazy busy time and when they get a moment, Im sure you will be the first they contact in any way. You will always be in heart and thought. Take care and to everyone heading to basic, good luck and have fun!!!!


S.Bradbury


----------



## Stauds (10 Mar 2006)

exo said:
			
		

> I have seen this on the forums in a few places but I have read through my "Joining instructions" and I can't find out where it says "write up a biography."  I will probably do one just to save myself some time during the first few days.


On the joining instructions I received, it was called "background" information, or something like that.


----------



## exo (10 Mar 2006)

weird cause it is not in mine.  I typed one up earlier today, wasn't really a big deal.


----------



## TylerHebenton (10 Mar 2006)

CRUNCH TIME!!! I think im gonna go see a movie @ 2230 just to keep myself busy, cause I know I wont sleep. And I can always play that new ghost recon that came out, that should slide by the hours.


----------



## JustinIverson (11 Mar 2006)

Sup guys do you know if its 1st Battalion 2nd or 3rd PPCLI?? Im in the first, B Company actually and were attacted to the 3rd untill next August b'cuz were going on tour with them so just thought i'd ask


----------

